# Transplanting Black Locust



## Pelicanj45

I would like to transplant a Black Locust.
My question is:
I presently have some Locusts growing in the back part of the property.
Several saplings have off shoots from the main tree root.
I'd like to know if I can cut the root on either side of the sapling and transplant it.
If so, any suggestions on how to proceed; special cut to the root, special transplant fertilizers, etc.


----------



## ch woodchuck

Dig around the sucker carefully to expose the stem's base in ''spring''. Continue to move the soil until you are able to take the sucker out of the ground to place it on the surface.separate the two.
Plant the root shoot at the same depth as it was in the ground before you separated if from the main plant. Water it to the root zone. Continue to maintain the ground moist around the sucker through the first growing season for healthy roots.
Noticing it's probably the middle of your growing season,spring may be the most optimum time.Less growth activity...less chance of transplant shock.But..If you have several available give it a try.Late evening might be the best shot....I do quite a bit of that,as I have native tree/shrub garden.Generally don't use any root stimulants or fertilizers.You say saplings?How big?


----------



## Pelicanj45

CH Woodchuck, 
Thanks for the in-put. I need a couple of things cleared up. I’m a true newbie at this type of planting. My experience consists of going to the nursery, buying flowers and planting them. OK, now that that’s out of the way.
The parent tree has roots that spread and some are above ground. All along where the parent roots are exposed there are, I assume suckers and not saplings. The suckers are as much as 11/2 inches in diameter. They grow from the parent root. 
If I understand what you are telling me:
1. I should cut the parent root on either side of the sucker, and then remove the sucker from the parent root. Correct??
2. Then I am too plant the root shoot (sucker) to some depth. 
3. Continue to maintain the ground moist around the sucker through the first growing season for healthy roots.
4. Wait and do the transplant in the spring. I was planning on doing it in the fall when the tree goes dormant but I’ll wait until spring.
5 Why no root stimulants? That would have been my first approach.

Thanks again for the advice. I would have cut the parent root about a foot on either side of the sucker. Guess it would never have started its own root system.


----------



## ch woodchuck

#1...yes

#2..yes, to the same depth as the parent root

#3 yes.

#4..I do the spring/early summer as I've had the best success at those times.But!Try the fall also your conditions are different than mine...Nothing ventured nothing gained..

#5..I will use root hormes if the varieties are difficut to root..Generally my plant selection works well without.A dip or a powdered solution will work,and possibly increase your chances.

Mid michigan?Pretty darned cold winters!Don't know that a small sprout/shoot with no or marginal root system will survive.But...anythings possible......cheers


----------

